# 3m quartz



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Anybody know where to find 3m quartz t grade in fort worth tx? Looking for some for my 125g.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

3M quartz was discontinued about 2 years ago, you may be able to find some in a warehouse somewhere.


----------



## redchigh (Jul 10, 2010)

Not sure if you're wanting it for it's color and texture, or for it's price... I'm convinced personally that Estes 'Reef Sand' (at your lfs, $4 for 5 Ib) is actually S-Grade colorquartz..


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Ok, thanks. Looking for black colored substrate. Not sand, it always clog my filter.


----------



## abufisher (Jun 17, 2011)

if you find some let me know too.. i live in north richland hills..


----------

